# FCSV United - Hugo Perez's New Club?



## Alemca (Mar 12, 2021)

I recently learnt about ex-US international Hugo Perez starting a new club named FCSV United on the Peninsula. Has anyone checked it out or heard if they are getting traction and what are the chances that they will become a strong club in the Mid-Peninsula, particularly on boys' side. What is the back story on Juventus/SVSA?


----------



## footylove (Mar 15, 2021)

heard SVSA is in trouble..loosing players but dont know the whole story


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 15, 2021)

Long story short, PA bosses forced Perez and his son Gerson out. They are starting this new club and rumors are many previous SVSA players have followed them. If so, SVSA likely in big trouble level wise. I'd be curious to hear what fields they are using since that was a big issue. HP's her 2 sons run Juventus and kicked them off Redwood City fields few months back I hear. Hope it works out for them. Mid peninsula can use a quality club. I think come tryouts time and what teams look like in the fall will answer if they are legitimate.


----------



## Messi0918 (Mar 16, 2021)

What I was told is families had some issues with  Palo Alto club and that put the coaches in the middle. They resigned but Hugo Perez had already taken the El Salvador national team
 Some players joined the new club as a training program. I saw them training in Menlo Park when my son played pick up there. My son spoke to one of the coaches and apparently Redwood City did not have space because of the other clubs. Juventus cannot kick people off fields. Fields are owned by the city. Not sure if they always train at Kelly park. 
it seemed they had quite a few kids training.


----------



## footylove (Mar 17, 2021)

some 06s (at least 10) from SVSC practicing with Force this week


----------



## Spfister (Mar 17, 2021)

footylove said:


> some 06s (at least 10) from SVSC practicing with Force this week


Not from SV but from the new club formed by Hugo/Gerson Perez. Former SV players.


----------



## PechoFrio (Mar 24, 2021)

I saw he was affiliated with a east bay Rush club recently, did that end?


----------



## Messi0918 (Apr 23, 2021)

Saw that Hugo Perez was announced as the ES men’s coach until World Cup 2026 today. 
That’s a big job.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 24, 2021)

Messi0918 said:


> Saw that Hugo Perez was announced as the ES men’s coach until World Cup 2026 today.
> That’s a big job.


He fits the pro game/youth national team world better so that's a great deal for him. Hope it goes well!


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 24, 2021)

They have just formed a new club in conjunction with DeAnza Force. The name is Force SV and they will be competing in the EA league.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Messi0918 (Apr 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 10639


Whoa. 
not sure how they divide their time but that really makes Force have  a larger player pool and maybe now some attention to the peninsula. That’s massive for Force I think.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 25, 2021)

Messi0918 said:


> Whoa.
> not sure how they divide their time but that really makes Force have  a larger player pool and maybe now some attention to the peninsula. That’s massive for Force I think.


Club wise yes....playng in that EA league not so much. Like always, drama follow them(Perez family) so let's check in come November. Hope it works out well though.


----------



## Jar!23 (May 16, 2022)

Force SV and Force North is now Albion Silicon Valley.  http://albionscsiliconvalley.org/


----------



## Highlander (May 16, 2022)

Jar!23 said:


> Force SV and Force North is now Albion Silicon Valley.  http://albionscsiliconvalley.org/


The club affiliations with super clubs is interesting phenomena.


----------



## Barca2021 (May 18, 2022)

We'll see how long this lasts. Too many clubs in such a small area.


----------



## Highlander (May 20, 2022)

Barca2021 said:


> We'll see how long this lasts. Too many clubs in such a small area.


But a ton of $$$ in that small area. As long as parents are willing to pay, it's all good! LOL


----------

